# Homemade Battery Terminal Covers?



## Flax (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone have some ideas? I've decided to move my trolling motor battery to the front of my 12ft Semi-V to help with some weight distribution problems. Issue is that the battery is a group 29, and i cannot install a proper battery box with it in the space allowed. I just want a terminal cover that will keep hot wires away from direct contact with my fishing buddy, and it seems I cannot find typical covers that will work with how I need to wire the terminals and breaker. My big thing is low profile as height is also a concern. I was thinking about maybe PVC pipe? 

Otherwise I have two options:

Craigslist my 4 month old battery, and buy a smaller one (and lose money). 

Homemade battery box that will fit my space requirements (which would cut it closer than I would like).

I have no intention of buying another 29 after this one dies, I just want to make this work for the next couple years until it does, then I'll downgrade in size since now that I have an outboard my trolling motor isn't my only means of propulsion. I'd just prefer to not lose money on selling a used battery.

This is my exact battery: 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/20531539?reviews_limit=9&

Thanks in advance,
Con


----------



## kofkorn (Sep 3, 2015)

Tons of options out there for marine terminal covers:

https://www.google.com/search?q=battery+terminal+covers&safe=off&espv=2&biw=1024&bih=770&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMI04vu_v7axwIVST4-Ch1lmQcz&dpr=1.25#safe=off&tbm=isch&q=Marine+battery+terminal+covers

Take your pick. 

Good luck!


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 3, 2015)

If you have a grp 29 battery box, just flip the box upside down, will cover the posts/connections with nothing to snag stuff on.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. I have a similar problem that I have been trying, very hard, to ignore. Since it is often only me in the boat, only I am at risk. 

However, my tinny is going on a 1,000 mile journey back to Houston in a month. I better deal with the exposed terminals before bouncing her all over creation.

Thanks.....richg99


----------



## Flax (Sep 3, 2015)

I unfortunately wrote that post quite quickly and probably left out some key data, which is included in my diagram uploaded with this post (please excuse how crude it is, I'm no artist). The trapezoid is a pedestal built for the battery. Just a plain terminal cover is not going to work with my breaker assembly right there. Also, I do not already have a battery box. I figured that waiting may save me some me some frustration. flipping it over is not a bad idea, but then I would have to ventilate it, let alone possibly ruin a box I plan to only use for a few years. I certainly intend to step down a group 24 and buy an appropriate box to cover it up, but until this battery dies I would like to McGyver an effective cheap solution for my short-term needs. 

Back to square one eh?

I'd like to construct a cover for the area inside the brown rectangle and leave my vents unobstructed, I'm just not that sure how to do it. I figure maybe use of gray PVC boxes and some leftover conduit? Or maybe some indoor outlet boxes? I've got plenty of this stuff laying around, just not sure how to use it. 

Here's my breaker assembly by the way:

https://www.amazon.com/Rig-Rite-Manufacturing-350-Automatic/dp/B0019QW7GY/ref=sr_1_cc_6?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1441063866&sr=1-6-catcorr&keywords=50+amp+circuit+breaker

It's a 30lb minn kota motor, and I'm using a 50 amp breaker. 

Thanks,
Con


----------



## overboard (Sep 3, 2015)

Piece of inner tube cut to fit over top, maybe doubled up and secured over the top of the battery?
Not exactly sure what you are trying to do.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 3, 2015)

My two batteries in the stern of the boat are locked down onto the shelf that the builder put there. Unfortunately, that space is too small for a regular battery box, much like your situation. 

I intend to buy some of those battery terminal covers that a previous poster listed. Once I cover the tops of the terminals, I should be OK. 

If I don't cover them, then a serious bounce on a trip could slam the batteries up into the aluminum seat that is directly above the battery location. That would cause a big short, and Lord knows what else might happen. 

I think once you get your batteries locked down, and the terminals insulated...you should be fine.

richg99


----------



## Flax (Sep 3, 2015)

What I'm trying to do is cover up strictly the parts of my battery that need to be covered, in a low profile manner without a battery box. My big concern is snags. My fishing buddy is a fairly small frame guy and likes to set his feet in the space I'm putting the battery. I don't want the chance of cuts, snags, or getting zapped, but have no room for a box with my current size battery. Regular terminal covers would still present something to snag on, although it would be harder to. Height is a big concern since there is a swivel seat there that clears the terminals by probably 1/2 to 3/4 inch. This cover has to be low-profile, insulated, and very small/thin. I could raise the seat up, but that would require a lot more time and work. Also the amount it would have to raised to fit a box, would make the boat quite top heavy/unstable. I eyeballed at least a 3 inch increase to fit an appropriate box, maybe more. I wouldn't think this such a serious concern if my fishing buds legs wouldn't be practically sitting on the terminals/breaker with how he sits. That's why I want to take this beyond basic terminal covers. It's literally right in his leg room. 

I'll post photos of the boat with the battery in it tomorrow, rather than show you guys poorly drawn diagrams.

I would also secure the battery to the pedestal with straps of course. 

Con


----------



## richg99 (Sep 3, 2015)

On one boat, I made a 1/4 inch plywood cover. It was flat but protected the top of the battery.


----------

